# Knoxville, TN Area???



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome back!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice to have you back!!  
I live like maybe 15 mins from Chattanooga Tn


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya 
welcome back


----------

